# "Mi media Naranja" - "My half orange" means my soulmate in spanish



## Jmejia (May 14, 2010)

In Spanish we use the expression "Media Naranja" (half orange) referred to find your "other half" or your: better half / matching half / soulmate .

I don't know if DOXA owners realize that.

This is what happend to me with my first DOXA SUB100T PA. I found my soulmate, as in spanish: I found "Mi media naranja" 

I am new in the forum also 
I have to say thanks to iisinc who is theaching me lot about watches and tunning my taste.
Please take a look at the pictures with the Orange concept of soulmate

jMejia


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, first and foremost. I think that artwork is very unique! 

I'd guess everyone on this forum loves their Doxa (or Doxas). I think I'll tease my Spanish speaking girlfriend with that line, and then tell her I was referring to my orange Doxa. Hopefully I don't get slapped for it. :-d

Thanks for sharing!

Avi


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

Muy buenas las fotos. Que bueno que encontraste a tu media naranja.

Disfruta tu Doxa.


----------



## Jmejia (May 14, 2010)

Dear Frogman,

I think your girlfriend will understand but be aware of this: I told my wife the spanish line and she ask me to buy her "media naraja" too, wich means she wants a DOXA SUB 200T...

Now I have to buy a new one for her...

o|


----------



## Jmejia (May 14, 2010)

Gracias Andrés!!!


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Those are some of the most interesting, inventive, and creative Doxa photos that I've ever seen. Truly well done, both artistically and technically!


----------



## Jmejia (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Steve, the concept must be put in context of the spanish expresion "media naranja" as I told

Regards,

Jmejia


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Mi esposa es da Colombia. :-!

My wife was born in Bogota, but was raised in MIami. So, she never heard the "media naranja" expression; She likes it! 
I'm lucky because I already bought her a vintage 200T Caroline. We both have our half orange.b-)


----------



## Jmejia (May 14, 2010)

Say hello to your Colombian wife!!!
All you both now are "half and half" each other...which means you have a full ORANGE!!!! Congrats

By the way... how she feels with the 200T coraline?
its small or just fine for a woman?

My wife is asking me for one.

Regards,

Jmejia



outatime said:


> Mi esposa es da Colombia. :-!
> 
> My wife was born in Bogota, but was raised in MIami. So, she never heard the "media naranja" expression; She likes it!
> I'm lucky because I already bought her a vintage 200T Caroline. We both have our half orange.b-)


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

My other half of the orange likes her Caroline but does like a larger watch.

BTW; very nice pictures:-!


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

"Mi media Naranja" hasn't taken off her Caroline since this thread started.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Great pics and great correlation with the Spanish language nuance. Thanks for posting :-!


----------



## Jmejia (May 14, 2010)

What a nice post!!!

it encourage me to buy one Coraline for my wife "media naranja"

Jmjia :thanks



outatime said:


> "Mi media Naranja" hasn't taken off her Caroline since this thread started.


----------



## rhessel (Jan 24, 2007)

Ola Jmejia:

Ola que tal? Todo bien? Yo soy de Brasil, e hablo portugués, pero puedo escribir e compreender um poco de español. :-d

Bienvenido. :-!

Hasta pronto. b-)

Saludos, 

Hessel.

================================
PS: Sorry for writing in spanish.  This is what I wrote: Hello. How are you? I am from Brazil, and I speak portuguese, but I can write and understand a little bit of spanish language.
Welcome.
See you later.
Cheers.


----------

